# Painting Brass Tubes



## studioseven (Jun 26, 2014)

I made a slimline pen tonight.  I selected a nice dark red blank.  However, as I turned closer to the brass tube, ghosting became visable.  I would think this is only a problem on thinner pens.  How many of you paint your tubes?  What is your criteria for deciding if the tube would need to be painted?  My last question, if you paint the tube, does it interfere with the diameter of the drilled hole?  I would think it would increase the diameter of the tube.  Appreciate the advice and help.

Seven


----------



## longbeard (Jun 26, 2014)

If i'm turning acrylic of any kind, i paint the tubes. Rather be safe than sorry. As far as the tube fitting after painting, i've not had that problem. I also reverse paint the blank hole.



Harry


----------



## bgio13 (Jun 26, 2014)

I stopped painting tubes a while ago when I was still able to see glue on the painted tube. I now paint the inside of the blank with Testors modeling paint, and use a toothpick to add a dab of paint to the epoxy just for good measure. CA will eat through the paint so I only use epoxy now.  As for the size of the hole, I always use the drill bit recommended for the kit I'm using and have never had a problem with not getting the tube in, others may chime in on that issue. Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 26, 2014)

I tend to use Krylon 'short cuts' spray paint for both the drilled hole and the prepared tube.  If you wait for this paint to fully cure, CA will not 'eat' it.


----------



## BSea (Jun 26, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> I tend to use Krylon 'short cuts' spray paint for both the drilled hole and the prepared tube.  If you wait for this paint to fully cure, CA will not 'eat' it.


That's the secret.  The paint must be cured, not just dry.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow!!!
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f19/what-paint-122889/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/care-share-your-reverse-tube-painting-technique-121019/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/brass-tube-delamination-122875/
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/painting-barrel-acrylics-wrong-paints-120658/

Nothing new has happened in tube painting in the last 38 minutes.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> Wow!!!
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f19/what-paint-122889/
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/care-share-your-reverse-tube-painting-technique-121019/
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/brass-tube-delamination-122875/
> ...



It's a good thing that the forum archivist is here to remind us that we talk about the same things more than once, since it's an Internet forum any all.

It should be noted that the OP brought up a number of issues related to painting tubes.  Not all of them were discussed in the threads that you so gleefully dug up.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 26, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Jim Burr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!!
> ...



It's also good to remember that Steve has been responsible for people leaving the forum...he's rude like that...now he's going after me...good luck Steve!!


----------



## Chasper (Jun 27, 2014)

Reverse paint the inside of the hole, not the tube.  I use any cheap acrylic craft paint.
If are a person who wears a belt and suspenders, paint both the hole and the tube.
If you feel more comfortable with two belts and one set of suspenders, use epoxy to glue in the tube.
If two belts and two sets of suspenders is more your style, mix some paint in with the epoxy.


----------



## Janster (Jun 27, 2014)

"I now paint the inside of the blank with Testors modeling paint, and use a toothpick to add a dab of paint to the epoxy just for good measure."


....If I may ask, what brand/type of Epoxy do you use? I am guessing it is "clear"( ? ), if you are able to add colorant to it. TIA....Jan


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Burr said:
> ...


The person you are referring to left the forum due to his own unwillingness to follow forum rules.  The only way that I was connected is that I asked him not to make his political posts in my thread.  Also, I'm not 'going after you', nor have I 'gone after' anyone else.  The truth is, I don't think about you, at all, except when I come across one of your rude posts such as the one that I replied to above.


----------



## Airbear77 (Jun 27, 2014)

Chasper said:


> Reverse paint the inside of the hole, not the tube.  I use any cheap acrylic craft paint. If are a person who wears a belt and suspenders, paint both the hole and the tube. If you feel more comfortable with two belts and one set of suspenders, use epoxy to glue in the tube. If two belts and two sets of suspenders is more your style, mix some paint in with the epoxy.



That is hilarious! That cracked me up. Very true about painting the blank not the tubes.


----------



## Tom T (Jun 27, 2014)

I paint the tubes with kyrlon or Rustolium spray paint from both ends.  quick squart.  Not sure about the eating up the paint part.  The stuff on learn on this site is awesome.  Then stand the tubes on end to drain extra paint.  I will some times spray the brass tube as well.  I some times buy the pre painted tubes.  I use CA glue and generally if there is only paint on the tube.  If you look carefully you can see the glue through the tube.  Sometimes I find the brass enhances the pen also.  Paint all light color tubes for sure. Some ware on the sight from. Few years back I ran across some one who had painted the same tube different colors and the results were amazing on what the colors did to the pen.


----------



## bgio13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Janster said:


> "I now paint the inside of the blank with Testors modeling paint, and use a toothpick to add a dab of paint to the epoxy just for good measure."
> 
> 
> ....If I may ask, what brand/type of Epoxy do you use? I am guessing it is "clear"( ? ), if you are able to add colorant to it. TIA....Jan



Jan, I use the 15 minute epoxy from Penn State. Been using if for years and never had any problems.


----------

